# Best Beginner Frog Species



## ipreferaflan

'Which frogs are suitable for beginners?' is a question that gets raised quite regularly in this section. To prevent people from purchasing frogs that have high care requirements or are easily stressed I have compiled this list of the most commonly available frogs suitable for a beginner.
I would have liked to have included the Vietnamese Blue Tree Frog (_Rhacophorus dennysi_) and the Japanese Tree Frog (_Hyla japonica_) but I could not find much information on their care. If it is either of these species you are after it would be wise to ask the forum if anyone keeps them.

*Although this list provides a small amount of information on each species and contains links to care sheets, it is strongly recommended that you thoroughly research the particular species you are interested in and have your habitat set up before purchase. There are many different care sheets available on many different websites and if you are unsure of a particular aspect of care (care sheets have been known to contradict one another) feel free to ask on the forum.*

*Aquatic Frogs*​
*African Clawed Frog* (_Xenopus laevis_)










The African Clawed Frog is a hardy species originating from Eastern and Southern Africa. Ideal for beginners, they are quite common in fish/petshops.

Care sheets:
Pollywog
allaboutfrogs.org
badmanstropicalfish.com

*Semi-aquatic Frogs*​
*Oriental Fire-bellied Toad* (_Bombina orientalis_)










Oriental Fire-Bellied Toads (or FBTs) are a great, active and hardy species originating from various parts of Asia. They are diurnal (active during the day time) and very attractive. Growing to roughly 2" they are a very popular frog.

Care sheets:
Pollywog
allaboutfrogs.org
Amphibian Care
Wikihow

*Arboreal Frogs (Tree Frogs)*​
*African Reed Frog* (_Afrixalus, Heterixalus, and Hyperolius species_)










African Reed Frogs are small frogs that originate from sub-Saharan Africa. With over 150 different species of Reed Frog recognised there are many different patterns and colours to choose from. Most will only reach 1 inch in length.

Care sheets:
Amphibian Care
Pollywog
Reptile Buzz

*European Green Tree Frog* (_Hyla arborea_)










The European Tree Frog is a small species indigenous to Mainland Europe. They rarely exceed sizes greater than 50mm and skin colour ranges from bright green, olive green, grey, brown and yellow.

Care sheets:
Pollywog
terrariummorbidum.se

*American Green Tree Frog* (_Hyla cinerea_)










Found naturally in the south-eastern states of America, the American Green Tree Frog is an undemanding, medium-sized species with a 'quack-like' call.

Care sheets:
Pollywog
Amphibian Care
allaboutfrogs.org

*Gray Tree Frog* (_Hyla versicolor_)










The Gray Tree Frog is found in most of the eastern half of the United States, as far west as central Texas, and as far north as Canada. They are a reasonably small species known for their chameleon-like colour changes.

Care sheets:
Pollywog
Amphibian Care
allaboutfrogs.org

*Big-eyed/Peacock Tree Frog* (_Leptopelis vermiculatus_)










This species inhabits the closed-canopy wet tropical rainforests of Tanzania and ranges from 40-85mm in size. They are an extremely attractive species with two colour phases. The first phase is bright green with black markings, the second is an attractive brown with black stripes and spots. Many captive specimens of this species will be WC (wild caught) which makes them much more likely to be carrying diseases/infections (thus more difficult to look after). It is always advised to buy CB (captive bred) specimens whenever possible.

Care sheets:
Pollywog
Reptic Zone
Reptile Buzz

*White's Tree Frog* (_Litoria caerulea_)










White's Tree Frog (named after the English botanical collector, John White) is a large species originating from Australia and New Guinea. A very popular beginner species, it is sometimes referred to as Dumpy Tree Frog or Green Tree Frog. They are hardy, attractive and many find them comical to watch.

Care sheets:
Pollywog
Amphibian Care
whitestreefrog.net

*White-Lipped Tree Frog* (_Litoria infrafrenata_)










The White-Lipped Tree Frog, or the Giant Tree Frog, is an attractive species native to Australia. Reaching sizes of over 5 inches, it is the world's largest known tree frog.

Care sheets:
Frogs.org
Reptipro.com

*Cuban Tree Frog* (_Osteopilus septentrionalis_)










The Cuban Tree Frog is a large species native to Cuba, the Bahamas and the Cayman Islands and has been introduced to Florida where it is considered an invasive species. They are known for their large appetites.

Care sheets:
allaboutfrogs.org
Amphibian Care
Reptile Buzz

*Terrestrial Frogs (Ground Frogs)*​
*Cane Toad* (_Bufo marinus_)










This species of 'true toad' (meaning it belongs in the Bufonidae family) is native to Central and South America, but has been introduced to various islands throughout Oceania and the Caribbean. It is a large species which produces a highly toxic poison when threatened.

Care sheets:
Australian Museum
Reptic Zone

*European Green Toad* (_Bufo viridis or Pseudepidalea virdis_)










The European Green Toad naturally inhabits mountainous areas, semi-deserts, and urban areas, in mainland Europe, Asia, and Northern Africa. The appealing spots on their backs can vary in colour from green to dark brown.

Care sheets:
Reptile Buzz
pollywogsworldoffrogs.com

*Horned/Pacman Frog* (_Ceratophrys species_)










There are many species of Horned Frog with an array of different colours and patterns. They can be found naturally in South America where they lay in wait for rodents, small reptiles and insects to ambush and eat. They are a very common in the pet trade and reasonably undemanding. 

Care sheets:
Amphibian Care
Pollywog
allaboutfrogs.org

_Photos courtesy of Morgan Freeman, TIMOTHY AND MATILDA, mrblue2008, Spikebrit, jennlovesfrogs, HABU, dad’n’bab, richie.b, rigsby, titwillow, salad dodger, *o* and manda88._


----------



## soundstounite

great stuff flan man good work mate regards stu


----------



## LFG

Nicely done, I would add the following species:

Zaire Dwarf Frogs, _Hymenchirus sp._ (added benefit of being available from a lot of aquatic outlets and not needing livefood)

Eastern Spadefoot Toad, _Pelobates fuscus_

And of course our native frogs and toads - dig a decent ponds in most gardens and they'll come looking for you. All the enjoyment of watching them without having to feed them (though they won't object) and the karma that comes with giving nature a little bit back.

Perhaps this thread could be made a sticky?


----------



## ipreferaflan

LFG said:


> Nicely done, I would add the following species:
> 
> Zaire Dwarf Frogs, _Hymenchirus sp._ (added benefit of being available from a lot of aquatic outlets and not needing livefood)
> 
> Eastern Spadefoot Toad, _Pelobates fuscus_
> 
> And of course our native frogs and toads - dig a decent ponds in most gardens and they'll come looking for you. All the enjoyment of watching them without having to feed them (though they won't object) and the karma that comes with giving nature a little bit back.
> 
> Perhaps this thread could be made a sticky?


I can't edit my post now but hopefully people will read your post and see your additions.

It is a sticky by the way


----------



## Cranwelli

I'd also say false tomato frogs, southern toads, and Egyptian green toads.

Not 100% sure on the latter actually, but no more difficult than Bufo marinus.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Cranwelli said:


> I'd also say false tomato frogs, southern toads, and Egyptian green toads.
> 
> Not 100% sure on the latter actually, but no more difficult than Bufo marinus.


Bufo viridis is already on there!


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> Bufo viridis is already on there!


They were my first toad:2thumb:- I kept them as a six-year-old, in Iran (don't ask!)


----------



## Cranwelli

ipreferaflan said:


> Bufo viridis is already on there!


So it is. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shenaniganz

of them which would make the best 2nd pet frog?


----------



## gecko lady

What about Africain Bull Frogs? would you say they were quite easy to keep? i


----------



## ipreferaflan

Shenaniganz said:


> of them which would make the best 2nd pet frog?


It all depends on what you want really. Once you're familiar with basic frog husbandry you can go on to get a more intermediate species or stick with these hardier ones. I personally own three of the species on this list: L. caerulea, L. vermiculatus and B. orientalis. All of which I'd recommend as pets to anyone.



gecko lady said:


> What about Africain Bull Frogs? would you say they were quite easy to keep? i


This is by no means a complete list of ALL the species that are suitable/easier to keep. There are plenty of others but these seem to be the most popular. I'm not at all clued up on African Bull Frogs so it may be wise to start a thread.


----------



## gecko lady

thanx, im quite intrested in them so just thought it would be worth asking


----------



## pythonking2010

does anybody knpow rough prices of pacman frogs at the doncaster show?


----------



## Ron Magpie

gecko lady said:


> thanx, im quite intrested in them so just thought it would be worth asking


The basic care is similar to that of horned frogs ('pacmans'), although they are somewhat less snappy, and if anything, even more generally inactive:lol2:

Mine is the dwarf version, but so far as I can tell, the larger ones are similar. I haven't heard of captive breeding, but in the wild, the male is very protective of the eggs and tadpoles.


----------



## gecko lady

Thanx  i will look up the care of the pacman frog


----------



## bufoboard.nu

All of these species are quite easy to have as a pet.
Its up to you which specie you find most interesting. I would prefer the rainforest living and large specie such the Ceratophrys sp.

Br//


----------



## gaz25

how much calcium:gasp: to dart frog a week


----------



## gaz25

how much calcium do you give dart frogs a week:gasp:


----------



## wilhelmjoshuataniguana

*salamandeer*

Why don't u make something like that about Caudata?


----------



## ipreferaflan

wilhelmjoshuataniguana said:


> Why don't u make something like that about Caudata?


I'm much more into anurans and am quite ignorant to caudata. I think it would be a good idea if somebody made one.

Frogs seem to be more popular pets in this section though.


----------



## igmillichip

_Hyla gratiosa_
(Barking Tree Frog).

Generally inexpensive, easy to keep (provided general cleanliness is followed), has colour changes, amusing with its barking call.


----------



## Pelicano123

*10 gallon*

What frog or toad could i keep in a 10 gallon aquarium or a 48 inch viv that live less then 2 years


----------



## Ron Magpie

Pelicano123 said:


> What frog or toad could i keep in a 10 gallon aquarium or a 48 inch viv that live less then 2 years


 None- if you keep them properly most will live for 10 years plus.


----------



## frogs_an_lizards_an_Ad

Great post


----------



## Sam & Akasha

i would say most tree frogs are ideal beginners, the only exceptions being larger species such as waxy monkeys, which are also a bit on the rarer side and Red eyes for their sensitivity and delicateness


----------



## bug guy22

FBT'S RULE LOL:lol2:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

On-Topic

are you noobs still recommending begginner frogs over frogs that people really have an interest in lol.


Off-Topic 
How ya all doing :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

onemanandhisfrog said:


> On-Topic
> 
> are you noobs still recommending begginner frogs over frogs that people really have an interest in lol.
> 
> 
> Off-Topic
> How ya all doing :lol2:


Off-topic: Hey, mate, how's it going?

On-topic: Judging by the number of questions on here, people are still interested in these species- I know I am!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Guest

I reckon these three are great first time frogs  I've also heard great things about European Green Tree Frogs - incidentally I'm getting two of these next week, can't wait 

Anyway, heres three great beginner species, with care sheets

Pacman/Hoorned Frog Care sheet Care Sheet
Green tree frog (Hyla cinerea) Care Sheet
White's Tree Frog Care Sheet

Dan


----------



## mariober

Thanx i will look up the care of the pacman frog:whip:


----------



## scotty667

mariober said:


> Thanx i will look up the care of the pacman frog:whip:


 didn't read the whole forum but white's tree frogs i would say are the best IOM:2thumb:


----------



## burmese97

some great stuff threre but it all depends on what you like most. Ornate horned frogssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Lizardbonkers

gecko lady said:


> What about Africain Bull Frogs? would you say they were quite easy to keep? i


GO PACMAN FROGS ALLLLLLLLL THEEEE WAY
these are very easy asswell


----------



## Justin lepp

Which of the easier to keep species are of the smaller variety ideally I'd like to keep 2 in the viv I have a 45-45-45 now I've heard whites get a little on the hefty side I don't think they'd be suited to my size viv would they ?


----------



## Ron Magpie

Justin lepp said:


> Which of the easier to keep species are of the smaller variety ideally I'd like to keep 2 in the viv I have a 45-45-45 now I've heard whites get a little on the hefty side I don't think they'd be suited to my size viv would they ?


Green treefrogs are worth thinking about. You could have a group of four or five in a viv that size.


----------



## Justin lepp

Ron Magpie said:


> Green treefrogs are worth thinking about. You could have a group of four or five in a viv that size.


Ron how big do they grow too


----------



## Ron Magpie

Justin lepp said:


> Ron how big do they grow too


Between an inch and a half and two inches, usually. Females tend to be bigger than males, on the whole.


----------



## Mrtom10

Hey 
I see there are a lot of tree frogs on here and have been interested in the tigger legged monkey tree frogs. Would you recommend these at all? or Red eye tree frogs I've heard mixed things about both of them. Ive never kept frogs before but have had lots of other lizards / snakes/ inverts. 

Thanks


----------

